# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Fish Flex (cephalexin)

## Hoytrod

Anybody know where to find this at a public retail store? Petco and petsmart do not carry. I found it all over the internet from fish and animal type stores and my local agriculture store only had fish mox or would fish mox work just as good for an abcess infection.

----------


## Bigmax

Bro..if you have an infection go see the doctor and get human grade antibiotics...

----------


## Merc..

> Bro..if you have an infection go see the doctor and get human grade antibiotics...


Acually they are the same .. Clavamox is Augmentin

Fishmox is Amoxcycillin ...... Fish flex is Cephalexin... I do agree with you Bigmax ... Its best to let a doc look at it to make sure you use the right Anti ...

*OTC Fish Flex*


*And heres the RX info*

KeflexDescriptionfont sizeAAAKEFLEX® 
(cephalexin, usp capsules)


To reduce the development of drug-resistant bacteria and maintain the effectiveness of Keflex and other antibacterial drugs, Keflex should be used only to treat or prevent infections that are proven or strongly suspected to be caused by bacteria.

DESCRIPTION
Keflex® Capsules (Cephalexin, USP) is a semisynthetic cephalosporin antibiotic intended for oral administration. It is 7-(D-α-Amino-α-phenylacetamido)-3-methyl-3-cephem-4-carboxylic acid monohydrate. Cephalexin has the molecular formula C16H17N3O4S•H2O and the molecular weight is 365.41.

Cephalexin has the following structural formula:





The nucleus of cephalexin is related to that of other cephalosporin antibiotics. The compound is a zwitterion; i.e., the molecule contains both a basic and an acidic group. The isoelectric point of cephalexin in water is approximately 4.5 to 5.

The crystalline form of cephalexin which is available is a monohydrate. It is a white crystalline solid having a bitter taste. Solubility in water is low at room temperature; 1 or 2 mg/mL may be dissolved readily, but higher concentrations are obtained with increasing difficulty.

The cephalosporins differ from penicillins in the structure of the bicyclic ring system. Cephalexin has a D-phenylglycyl group as substituent at the 7-amino position and an unsubstituted methyl group at the 3-position.

Each capsule contains cephalexin monohydrate equivalent to 250 mg, 333 mg, 500 mg or 750 mg of cephalexin. The capsules also contain cellulose, D & C Yellow No. 10, F D & C Blue No. 1, F D & C Yellow No. 6, gelatin, magnesium stearate, silicone, titanium dioxide, and other inactive ingredients.

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/cephalex.htm

----------


## Hoytrod

Last time i got an infection at injection site the doctor precribed keflex about 3 years ago. Been reading and found out fish flex is same thing. I started taking the fish mox and its feeling better already, redness going away and so is the pain!!! I guess i wasn't sanitary enuff and got something on the needle because this is week 3 of my cycle and the first 2 were no probs at all. Also first time injected a delt muscle so the virgin muscle pain hurt a lot too. I'll stay with the glutes from now on...

----------


## Merc..

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Big

> Acually they are the same .. Clavamox is Augmentin
> 
> Fishmox is Amoxcycillin ...... Fish flex is Cephalexin... I do agree with you Bigmax ... Its best to let a doc look at it to make sure you use the right Anti ...
> 
> *OTC Fish Flex*
> 
> 
> *And heres the RX info*
> 
> ...


Good post Merc

----------


## Merc..

> Good post Merc


Thanks Mr B !!!!!

----------


## marcus300

Stop bumping old threads your fuking tit, no one is going to buy fuk all off a scammer like you.....banned soon

----------

